# pkg will perl downgraded from 5.18. to 5.16, why ?



## parcival (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi all,

I have here FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE-p9 on some machines (iI think only i386), iI get this error message:

```
poudriere repository update completed. 567 packages processed.
Checking for upgrades (54 candidates): 100%
Processing candidates (54 candidates): 100%
pkg: Cannot solve problem using SAT solver:
[FILE]upgrade rule: upgrade local perl5-5.18.4_11 to remote perl5-5.16.3_11[/FILE]
cannot install package perl5, remove it from request? [Y/n]: Y
pkg: cannot find perl5 in the request
pkg: cannot solve job using SAT solver
```
Why will pkg perform a downgrade here ?
Thanks for any help here.

Stefan


----------



## parcival (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi getopt,

For i386 and x64 this here:

```
WITH_PKGNG=yes
WITHOUT_X11=yes
DEFAULT_VERSIONS=pgsql=9.3 mysql=5.5 php=5.5
WITH_OPENSSL_PORT=yes
JAVA_PREFERRED_PORTS=JAVA_PORT_NATIVE_OPENJDK_JDK_1_7
```
Maybe coincidence, but currently iI see this error only on i386 machines.


----------



## parcival (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi,
this from a problem server:

```
WITH_LIBICONV_COMPAT= yes
WITH_PKGNG=yes
```
For all time worked without any problem.
Maybe the new pkg 1.5.0 has a problem.


----------



## parcival (Apr 17, 2015)

Please what is the correct syntax here?

```
DEFAULT_PERL_VER=5.18
```


----------



## kpa (Apr 17, 2015)

parcival said:


> Hi,
> this from a problem server:
> 
> ```
> ...



Pkg does not read /etc/make.conf (by design) so those settings have no effect on what gets installed if you use binary packages, official or self-built.  It looks like you're building your own packages is that right? If that's the case you should disable the official packages by adding a file /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf with contents:


```
FreeBSD: {
  enabled: no
}
```


----------



## parcival (Apr 17, 2015)

kpa,
Your right I use my own poudriere repository and FreeBSD "enable: no" is active.
I do not understand the problem until a week ago everything was still OK.


----------



## talsamon (Apr 17, 2015)

```
DEFAULT_VERSIONS=perl5=5.18
```


----------



## parcival (Apr 17, 2015)

Thanks, talsamon but this will not help.


----------



## kpa (Apr 17, 2015)

Run these on the problem systems:

`# pkg update -f`
`# pkg check -Bdsa`


----------



## parcival (Apr 17, 2015)

kpa, this will also not help:

```
[FILE]pkg update -f[/FILE]
Updating poudriere repository catalogue...
Fetching meta.txz: 100%  260 B  0.3kB/s  00:01
Fetching packagesite.txz: 100%  143 KiB 146.5kB/s  00:01
Processing entries: 100%
poudriere repository update completed. 567 packages processed.

[root@it /usr/local/etc]# [FILE]pkg check -Bdsa[/FILE]
Checking all packages:  8%
pkg: pkg_create_from_dir(lstat failed): No such file or directory
pkg: fstat() failed for(/usr/local/www/glpi/files/_graphs/remove.txt): No such file or directory
pkg: fstat() failed for(/usr/local/www/glpi/files/_tmp/remove.txt): No such file or directory
Checking all packages:  77%
p5-XML-SAX-0.99_2: checksum mismatch for /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/XML/SAX/ParserDetails.ini
Checking all packages: 100%
```


```
[root@it /usr/local/etc]# pkg upgrade && pkg clean && pkg autoremove
Updating poudriere repository catalogue...
poudriere repository is up-to-date.
All repositories are up-to-date.
Checking for upgrades (101 candidates): 100%
Processing candidates (101 candidates): 100%
[FILE]pkg: Cannot solve problem using SAT solver:
upgrade rule: upgrade local perl5-5.18.4_11 to remote perl5-5.16.3_11
cannot install package perl5, remove it from request? [Y/n][/FILE]
```
A day ago someone had the same problem.
Maybe it is a problem with pkg 1.5 and poudriere devel
http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.os.freebsd.devel.ports/125739


----------

